# Are we planning to show too soon?



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, and to be fair, several of our failed canter transitions were deleted out of the video! I have a very sweet fiance who stops and deletes while video taping me! He knows how to stay on my good side...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you should go for it. Look at it as a learning experience for both of you. Life is too short to ask "should I?"


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I'm oddly afraid of letting Zee down if we don't ride well! I know he doesn't care, but he was such a star back in his day, I don't want him to be the poor horse with the crappy rider!


----------



## 71Duster (Apr 2, 2010)

I think you guys look great together! It sounds like it is something you have wanted to do for a really long time and you are going to be kicking yourself if you don't at least try it.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

ROTFL! That would be my very sweet fiance and personal groom who ALWAYS thinks me and Zee are the best!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He's right, you can't make sweet butter without a little churning :lol:


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, here are some still shots from yesterday. I'm swallowing my pride and posting anyway... Sorry, I know the last few are super tiny (still shots from video).

Even if I improve my eq between now and then, I'm afraid I'll still revert back to certain things under pressure at a show (i.e. chicken wing arms, piano hands, leaning forward, leading with my inside shoulder, balancing on my toes and turning my toes out). Should I give it a shot now, or wait til we have a few more months under our belts?


----------



## 71Duster (Apr 2, 2010)

Look how good you two look together!! Mom...I jump...:-D


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you don't want him that lazy I think his diet may need to be adjusted. I had a lazy horse and started giving him a small amt of red blood cell daily and he had plenty of energy then and I didn't have to push him any more


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_They are schooling shows....so use them just for that. Dont go to them expecting to win something as that isnt what they are about. Set goals for yourself such as getting the correct canter in flat classes, and not breaking to the trot. Or get the correct distances between lines. Go to the show with the expectation of learning. The following show, set goals to correct what went wrong at the previous one._

_I think your guy is still out of shape (not horribly) and could use a lot more trot work to help get him in shape. If he isnt moving off your leg, invest in a small spur to helo encourage him to do so. Do lots of leg yeilding starting in your warm up at a walk, as well as at the trot and canter. He should be able to go into a smaller and bigger circle off of leg pressure. Dont be afraid to use your crop either when he isnt listening. Sometimes they only need one quick little smack to remind them to listen. _

_It is never to early for a schooling show.....as long as you are using it for schooling, and not for winning._


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Agreed with Velvets on the schooling show. I definitely think you should enter, keep it small and slow, set personal goals for yourself and you're good to go!

I think you'll find that once your horse gets back in shape, regains some muscle and becomes more athletic, he'll perk up and be more forward. Lots of trot work and transitions within the trot will help!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! He's been back in work since the end of August. If you think he's chunky now, you should've seen him then! LOL! He's lost well over 100 pounds already. He's still got a ways to go, but for 21 yrs old, he's coming around pretty quickly. We do a lot of "cardio" work, started basic leg yields and poll flexion, figure 8s, ground poles. I try to get a day in a week working in the field, some days will be focused on trot work, other days on cantering to get his stamina up. I actually just took my spurs off this week and went back to the crop. He seems to respond better just knowing I'm carrying it, and I noticed my leg position suffers when I have the spurs on (although my hand position is worse when I carry a crop). I think I tend to hold the spurs into his side too much. He's super wide and I have trouble getting my leg around him properly. We have been doing more transitions to get his back end under him, and they are helping to get him sharper off my leg as well.

I'm certainly not complaining. I am amazed at the progress he's made in such a short time and can't wait to see where he's at in another six months!

And yes, I think we will end up going to the show. Probably keep it to Beginner Rider W/T and maybe W/T/C. Just going and not turning into a bundle of nerves will be enough of a goal for me!

Oh, and for the iron supplement... We changed his diet last month when I bought him and put him on a B vitamin supplement for energy. I didn't want to make too many changes with his sensitive digestive system. I just put him on succeed and that seems to have solved his hindgut issue. If he still seems to be lacking energy, I definately plan to try an iron supplement. My trainer recommended Total Blood Fluids Muscle.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_You could also try a red blood cell booster. _


----------



## Shortpygmies (Dec 21, 2010)

Do the show!!!
between 0:41 and 0:47 he slowed from a lope to a rot for a few seconds anyway and then the walk i'm not sure but I think you told him to go from the lope to the walk if he keeps trotting in bettween the transition make sure you don't post just sit and make him walk like i said i'm not sure what you asked for but I hope this helps!!!!


----------

